# No sides, no anything from clen



## Rovad888 (Mar 28, 2018)

Hi

first time poster so I hope I'm not breaking any rules.

i decided to get some Clenbuterol. It's Sopharma, and from Bulgaria, so not like China or anything and the packaging looks completely legit. It's 20mcg per pill

the thing is, I have had NO effects at all whether it be side effects or body temp or weight loss

I've been on it 8 days now.

day 1 And 2 i had 2 tabs each day so 40mcg

day 3 and 4, 60mcg

day 5, 80mcg

day 6, 100mcg

day 7, 120 mcg

day 8, 140 mcg

niw that might sound mental, and I did a lot of reading up beforehand and most people say they're wired off like 60mcg, but not ONE thing has happened!! No effects at all. The ONLY thing i can say is I had the slightest cramp one morning, but I've had that loads of times, and last couple of days I've been quite tired on the treadmill. So if anything the only 'effect' has been a reversal of what should happen.

not sure if I can post on here where I got them from, but do people think that these might be fakes?? Certainly logic seems to suggest that but then people have said that there's no point faking clen as it's easily available anyway... so I dunno what to do or try

hopefully someone will let me know if I can post where I got them from, and if they can recommend somewhere where they're defo not fakes. Ta, Rovad.


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

Sounds like fake mate. You would know if you had the real deal. Sorry to tell you.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Definitely fake. Try some ugl, Triumph labs or rx labs.


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

I got 99 tabs of Malay Tiger left as only took one tab and was mental stuff not used anymore and sitting in the stash draw now lol.


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

It was 24hrs of hell and muscle cramps. Nightmare mate.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Solpharma is notorious for fakes!

If your not shaking at 100 mcg within an hour, its fake.

Dose is obviously person specific, I can do 200mcg easily but I'm shaking from 80 upwards.


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

Sparkey said:


> Solpharma is notorious for fakes!
> 
> If your not shaking at 100 mcg within an hour, its fake.
> 
> Dose is obviously person specific, I can do 200mcg easily but I'm shaking from 80 upwards.


 I had 40mcg and was a total mess. I might break up the tablets and just try small amounts to see how I go.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

trapman said:


> I had 40mcg and was a total mess. I might break up the tablets and just try small amounts to see how I go.


 I suspect it's extremely hard for ugl labs to dose it correctly. 1 mcg is only 0.001 mg, so I can imagine that inadvertent overdosing by ugl labs is a common occurrence.

@Rovad888 if you purchase some more, whatever you do, don't take more than 20mcg to start with as if you take overdosed pills you may end up taking a lethal amount.


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

Sasnak said:


> I suspect it's extremely hard for ugl labs to dose it correctly. 1 mcg is only 0.001 mg, so I can imagine that inadvertent overdosing by ugl labs is a common occurrence.
> 
> @Rovad888 if you purchase some more, whatever you do, don't take more than 20mcg to start with as if you take overdosed pills you may end up taking a lethal amount.


 I might try break one tab in half and try it again, maybe into quarters just to be safe. Mental stuff I did a post on it as I was ruined for the day and muscle cramps with brutal. Not good.

Traps


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

You should be getting shakes at them doses mate.

Im saying bunk


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

trapman said:


> I might try break one tab in half and try it again, maybe into quarters just to be safe. Mental stuff I did a post on it as I was ruined for the day and muscle cramps with brutal. Not good.
> 
> Traps


 I'd imagine it's overdosed bud.The brand I used, I was shaking like a dog shitting razor blades supposedly on "20mcg". Ran for 3 weeks and only did 80mcg once.

Yeah, crush it, split the dust into quarters and go from there.


----------

